
Show HN: Plino – An intelligent Spam filtering system built using python - prodicus
https://plino.herokuapp.com/
======
allanderek
Your website is very well designed, to me it looks very nice.

On my browser (Firefox-Linux) if I open the hamburger menu on the right, and
click, say, API usage, the content is pushed off to the left and I can't even
scroll it back. The only thing I can do is close the hamburger menu to
properly see the content.

I was going to give a couple of comments assuming that you were hoping to turn
some visitors into paying customers, but this seems to be an entirely free
service.

I was going to say that "Python based" is a positive for some and a negative
for others. I'm not sure it needs to be in the list of features and surely
does not need to be the _first_ feature. What should be first? "Unlimited
Users", though not the use of the word "currently" may well put some people
off. It suggests that this will not be free in the future, which perhaps it
won't be. I don't know.

Secondly, a REST-API is great, focus more on it being something that can be
integrated into a developer's application. The others, Python based, Machine
Learning, Crafted With Love, Minimum Downtime are not really features at all.
Python based and Machine Learning are just implementation details, the first
is not really important and Machine Learning is kind of the assumed method of
spam filtering. So overall your list of features scream you _claiming_ "This
is really good honest", rather than _demonstrating_ that.

The Python API example is good, this is what a Python programmer cares about,
they might dig a little deeper and be pleasantly surprised to find the whole
thing is developed in Python.

In general, it's hard to see any unique selling point here. Why would a
developer use this spam filter over a self-hosted one, or other existing one?
I'm not saying there isn't a unique selling point, just that your website does
not make this abundantly clear.

------
fiatjaf
I thought just today about writing a service similar to this, but I ask
myself, as always: why didn't anyone write such an app yet? There are only
complicated spam-filtering services that work at a totally different level and
are unusable by small apps, and at the other side a lot of programmers writing
JSON-as-a-service and TODO-apps over and over again. Why not this?

------
fiatjaf
[https://github.com/prodicus/plino](https://github.com/prodicus/plino) on top
of [https://github.com/prodicus/spammy](https://github.com/prodicus/spammy),
for interested people who don't read the error page, like myself.

